# Jones/Twiggs Club needs 4 more. 440acres



## CAnderson (Aug 19, 2013)

440 acres of mature pine, young pine (that has been thinned), clear cuts, 7 food plots, and hard wood bottoms. Campsite with electric, 15x25 Shelter w/ 250gal water tank. Outhouse with power. Plenty of deer, turkey, squirrel, dove, wood duck (pond and marsh on property), and some coyote. No hogs. 200 yard shooting range. The property is both Twiggs and Jones counties, located 20min east of Macon. 

Need 4 more members, to make a total 11, $600 for year.

Part in Twiggs county is in Southern Zone, so you can hunt until Jan. 15.

Call Larry, 678-967-0190. Or PM. For more info or questions.

http://macon.craigslist.org/spo/3967940497.html


----------



## CAnderson (Aug 26, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## pioneersulli (Sep 3, 2013)

went for a quick look see and only seen 7 deer , I guess I will have to join


----------



## CAnderson (Sep 6, 2013)

ttt


----------



## CAnderson (Sep 24, 2013)

One more opening left!


----------



## Buck_ruttin (Nov 15, 2013)

Does family hunt under membership?


----------



## gatechfan24 (Jan 23, 2014)

Are there openings left?


----------



## CAnderson (May 14, 2014)

Four openings for this year!
We are on the Plum Creek website if you want to see the location.
Big Racks Hunting Club. Just east of Macon on the map.


----------



## CAnderson (May 16, 2014)

ttt


----------



## CAnderson (May 19, 2014)

ttt


----------



## CAnderson (May 27, 2014)

ttt


----------



## CAnderson (Jun 3, 2014)

ttt


----------



## CAnderson (Jun 10, 2014)

We're full! Thanks.


----------

